# Can Anyone Recognize What The Problem Is With Me?



## Lautermilch (Dec 14, 2008)

IBS-DUE for twenty years.

Here are my 'facts'.

1. Problem will only occur in a two hour window after eating if it does happen. Sometimes it can be in five minutes. So I learned a long time ago when traveling and working that I had a window of needed clean porcelain within a few minutes of me for two hours after eating. I've offended a lot of people over the years but am glad I take strong precautions when trouble occurs.

2. I can have anything from Taco Bell and not have problems. I eat Taco Supremes with three packets of fire sauce and people wonder about my health issues being real or not.

3. Foods from the supermarket deli that have been packaged for a while are trigger foods. It does appear the preservatives are a trigger.

4. I can have Neuman's Red Wine And Vinegar Dressing without a problem. Having Neuman's Olive Oil Dressing is a trigger.

What my guess is happening inside me is my stomache is 'spitting up' going south and when it hits the colon I get a TWO MINUTES and counting. The sudden urge with less than two minutes warning is what keeps me so careful. If it is a rainey day and I am at home I will have something I know will cause trouble and sure enough it comes with me making a dash to the bathroom. To me, it seems that once what I have consumed has made it to the upper intestine then everything is fine.

I'm not concerned about the foods that cause the problem but rather knowing what is happening

Can anyone give a guess at what is going on in my upper GI?


----------



## Lautermilch (Dec 14, 2008)

I am surprised nobody gave any kind of reply.

I was reminded of this posting as today I had pork lo mein and was walking near my apartment an hour later when my 'ten minute timer' kicked in. Thankfully I was five minutes from home but I headed there without question.

I knew it was going to happen with lo mein noodles since they were nice and oily so I was ready.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

We have 100 trillion 'freinds' that live on, and in our bodies. It's called the Human Microbiome. Please start learning about it.

It's some type in imbalance or unnatural state of the bacteria in your digestive tract. Perhaps it's the H. Pylori in your stomach ?


----------

